# summer or winter vacations in Med schools



## amerhch (Jun 3, 2011)

I have heard that there are no summer vacations in med schools of Pakistan?I was planning to get admission and will go to US in summers,can do internships or research,but i donot have idea about vacations and plus is it possible from first year of MBBS.?kindly guide.


----------



## Dr.Anas Rafiq (May 14, 2011)

amerhch said:


> I have heard that there are no summer vacations in med schools of Pakistan?I was planning to get admission and will go to US in summers,can do internships or research,but i donot have idea about vacations and plus is it possible from first year of MBBS.?kindly guide.


you heard the wrong info about vacations.
students of both gov. & private med colleges enjoy summer vacations of 1 month..

& yeah! it's possible to engage yourself in internships or research, right from the 1st year, depending on your capabilities that how you manage all this with studies.


----------



## amerhch (Jun 3, 2011)

I have also heard that if they give holidays,they are just before exams so you cannot do any thing else except for studying.waiting for your reply anas bro.which college are you in and whats your experience?


----------



## Dr.Anas Rafiq (May 14, 2011)

amerhch said:


> I have also heard that if they give holidays,they are just before exams so you cannot do any thing else except for studying.waiting for your reply anas bro.which college are you in and whats your experience?


bro. i'm in 1st year CENTRAL PARK medical college..........we will be on summer vacation for the whole month of August, we enjoyed 10 days of winter vacation in December & 10 days vacation in Spring season, we well be having vacation for half a month before final exams, moreover being in private college, our sundays as well as saturdays are always off..


----------

